# coated paper



## Ataraxica

Hola, estuve buscando en el foro, pero no encontré una definición de _coated_ que me satisficiera. En algunos lados encontré papel cuché, pero no funciona porque estoy traduciendo lo siguiente: _Coated and uncoated paper_.

Se refiere al papel sobre el que se puede imprimir algo.  ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Tegs

No sé mucho sobre este tema. Imagino que el "uncoated" es más para imprimir cosas en casa, para la universidad, mientras que "coated" sería para revistas y tarjetas postales, etc.


----------



## Ataraxica

*¡*Gracias, Tegs!


----------



## Chris K

In papermaking and letterpress printing the term "sizing" is used for paper that is treated to alter its ability to absorb ink. I don't know the Spanish term, I'm afraid.


----------



## untarado

Hola, yo trabajo con imprenta y Coated y Uncoated hace referencia a dos tipos de papel: Ilustración y Obra. 
Coated es papel ilustración, un papel con una capa que lo hace brilloso, es el que habitualmente se utiliza para revistas de alta tirada, importantes.
Uncoated es papel Obra, y es el que se puede comprar en resmas en librerías, que se utiliza para fotocopiadoras.
Espero que sirva esta información.


----------



## La Violeta

¿Entonces paper that is white-coated, se puede decir 'Ilustración en blanco"?


----------



## untarado

La Violeta said:


> Entonces paper that is white-coated, se puede decir 'Ilustracion en blanco"?




¿Podrías transcribirme el párrafo? quisiera ver bien a qué se refiere


----------



## La Violeta

Thanks for responding. It's hard to say, becuase I haven't found much online, but it is a paper for PrintMaking, for digital printing.
http://www.printmaking-materials.com/products/digital_print_papers/207
Or
http://www.printmaking-materials.com/catalog_final_20090201.pdf
page 41.
Anything helpful?


----------



## untarado

La Violeta said:


> Thanks for responding. ...  helpful?



Please, give some days, I'm looking for the answer. Torchon is a kind of textured paper, and the textured paper isn't coated, so I suppose that it mind another things. Digital printing has another kind of paper, so let look for.


----------



## La Violeta

Hi. I appreaciate your help with this. It does appear that Torchon does have coated paper. If you follow the link, it seems to be an item for sale. I don't know.....


----------



## La Violeta

Hello, I think I found the term for coated paper. "Crudo Cubrido", does that sound right to you?


----------



## untarado

La Violeta said:


> Hello, I think I found the term for coated paper. "Crudo Cubrido", does that sound right to you?



Violeta, I correct your lexicon, it is "Cubierto", not "Cubrido" (cubrir is a non regular verb). I'm looking for the answer, but I haven't it with certainty.

Reading the list, I saw "Radiant White", "White Coated" and "White, Coated"

Radiant White is "Blanco Brilloso", there is diferent kinds of white. But there isn´t white coated. And there is paper blue, red, yellow... different colors of paper, so is naturally to make it clear that is white paper.

I think there is an error in the list. Look at the pdf, the items 1078, 1079, 1080 & 1081 are "Torchon, -comma- white coated". But the items 1099, 1100 & 1101 are "Torchon, -comma- White, -COMMA- coated".

I suppose that the error is there isn't comma between white and coated. I think that they wanted to say Paper Torchon, White, Coated.

The different between 1078-81 and 1099-1101 is the size of the paper, until the weight is the same. Then I soppose the paper is the same.

In this PDF there is anothers errors, like 8.5”x11” or 8.5x11”, look at the quotation mark, so I suppose that they for got the comma at 1078-81.

If I'm right, the paper is "Torchon, white, coated", so the translation would be

"Torchon, Blanco, Ilustración".

The paper could be "Torchon, YELLOW, UNCOATED", or "Torchon, Yellow, Coated" or "Torchon, Red, coated/uncoated"...

On the other hand, I think that "torchon" is a mark of the paper. I haven't answer for Torchon.

There was all that I can help you, I hope that it help you.


----------



## untarado

Remember that Coated is Ilustración and Uncoated is Obra. Look at pantone dot com and search for coated, there you can see articles with coated an uncoated, and you must to know this. And go to a printing workshop and ask for a little paper coated and uncoated and you will see the different


----------



## Aguandescain

¡Hola! 
"Coated" o "uncoated paper" hace referencia al papel con o sin estuco. Normalmente las imprentas prefieren imprimir con estuco (papel más brillante) ya que la tinta seca antes y no les da tantos problemas.


----------



## nare_

Hola, en España y en términos de imprenta el papel coated se denomina papel couché o estucado. Este papel (couché / estucado) puede ser mate-semimate-brillo. El papel uncoated se denomina papel offset (que es el papel de la hojas normales de escribir) y que también se utiliza en imprenta.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Coincido con nare. Hay varias descripciones del _papel couché_, incluyendo _papel recubierto _y _papel revestido_. Hay muchos revestimientos distintos.


----------

